

 Can Any1 Beat Me On This Simple But Hard Ass Fishing Game? 78Pts  - leonhuu007
http://fishordieapp.com/

======
sharemywin
78 pts alot better than me. something is up with your sound icon on facebook
version. turned sound off then when I got hit by a fish it started making
sound and now the button is the opposite.

~~~
leonhuu007
Thanks for catching the error. We will fix it soon. What was your best score?

